# Which stop over on the way to New Zealand



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

We are currently planing a 4 month trip to New Zealand and would welcome any recommendations for a stop over on route , plus reasonably priced accommodation .

Cheers

Dinger


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Sidt makes this trip often.

You could send him a PM but he might not reply for a couple of weeks.

TM


----------



## ttcharlie (Nov 29, 2011)

Hawaii, to see the monument at Pearl Harbour.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

ttcharlie said:


> Hawaii, to see the monument at Pearl Harbour.


That's the wrong way round ! 
SidT normally goes via Kuala Lumpur, but thats dependant on which airlines you choose


----------



## sander4709 (Feb 17, 2008)

Have done LAX, SFO, Macau and HKG.

Find via the East is slightly less knackering than via USA and my favourite is Hong Kong - but then I just love Hong Kong!


----------



## palaceboy (Mar 9, 2008)

We would thoroughly recommend LAX then Cook Islands , Tahaiti , Fiji i know its the long way round but when do you get the chance to visit the Pacific islands . Try not to say i will do it next time do it now.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

if you are going to NZ, not OZ, there is not a wrong way or shorter way - check the schedules on AirNZ.

It may depend on the airline and ticket you buy. There are some good buys on round-the-world tickets, but the cheaper ones have limited stopovers - although you can pay for side-trips. Some of these tickets are limited time periods.

I personally would go for islands rather than cities. If you choose the S.Pacific Islands you have to go/return through the USA - pain in the proverbial for Visa/security/advising passport details before flying. The AirNZ flight through LAX used to be 'in transit', albeit in the gate lounge, but I believe that changed some years ago and you now have to go through passport control and back out, plus security. I do not know how they manage the turnround times.

I would not stop over for one night, just to break the journey, because it usually results in two night flights and in my opinion you end up just as bushed as flying straight through.

Enjoy NZ - it is difficult not to. Are you renting a MH?

Geoff


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*New Zealand trip*

We have secured a camper /. 6 meter panel van with shower & toilet at a good rate through contacts for the whole 4 months arriving and departing through Christchurch.

We have decided not to do the 1/2 day stop over in Bangkok / Hongkong etc as we also think the jet lag factor will still be bad. The plan is to do NZ properly.

So far Singapore airlines look like the chosen carrier due to their one stop and go schedule.

Any other suggestions would be appreciated, be it NZ or air lines


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

We went to Oz with Etihad i dont know if they go to NZ, they were excellent and you get 3" more legroom than you do on a Jumbo i dont know if that matters to you but it makes a huge difference to me plus the side seats are in two,s so just you and her which again on a trip that long can also make a big difference.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

*Re: New Zealand trip*



dinger said:


> We have secured a camper /. 6 meter panel van with shower & toilet at a good rate through contacts for the whole 4 months arriving and departing through Christchurch.
> 
> We have decided not to do the 1/2 day stop over in Bangkok / Hongkong etc as we also think the jet lag factor will still be bad. The plan is to do NZ properly.
> 
> ...


Dinger

I think you may be limited with choice of airline if you want to fly direct into Christchurch rather than Auckland, or even Wellington, and waiting for a connecting flight after a night flight is not optimum.

Geoff


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Been a couple of times with work to Auckland. Both times with AirNZ. First time was club but cost £5k, second time went via Singapore which was excellent. Recommend a 2-3 night stop over to see the place and have a leg stretch.

Have also been to OZ a few times but via KL. KL isn't up to much and wouldn't stop over.

Its worth paying £12 ish for the private lounge at either Singapore or KL as you get to have a shower and a decent rest, makes a huge difference.

Enjoy the trip, lucky Bu&&ers

Andy


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

Had a RTW ticket a few years back - was handy for getting to NZ, but nightmare coming back via LA. As mentioned earlier, we had to go through immigration even though it was a transit for 2 hours. Essentially, what happened was the whole plane was herded into a small room with toilets and Air NZ provided tea/coffee. Whilst the whole time we were glared at by american immigration and security guards with weapons. NOT a pleasant experience.

We travel often to Oz and find Singapore Airlines stopping at Singapore the best option....last time we booked into the transit hotel (pay per hour) that is situated within the airport - it even has an outdoor pool and bar. It was great to be able to stretch our legs and have a shower etc. When we went to get on the next flight you could tell the difference between us and the people who had transited straight through. We felt it made a difference when we arrived.

http://www.harilelahospitality.com/


----------



## sander4709 (Feb 17, 2008)

If you're coming to CHC then Singapore Airlines is your most direct and least-hassle option.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

simandme said:


> but nightmare coming back via LA. As mentioned earlier, we had to go through immigration even though it was a transit for 2 hours. Essentially, what happened was the whole plane was herded into a small room with toilets and Air NZ provided tea/coffee. Whilst the whole time we were glared at by american immigration and security guards with weapons. NOT a pleasant experience.


You should try a 1 HOUR! transit via Brisbane then.

We did a 3 legged flight sector (Brunei - Auckland - Brisbane - Brunei) on the way to NZ 3 years ago - out was OK 'cos we only needed to do the Brunei - Auckland leg but the return meant going via Brisbane with a landing to take off time of exactly an hour.

As we approached landing we were told that EVERYBODY (on a 767) had to take every item they had in the cabin off the plane, go through security and immigration into the main terminal building, then back through security and immigration to get back to the departure gate - all in less than an hour. We were warned in no uncertain terms that ANYTHING left in the cabin would be removed and destroyed.

If you think US immigration are bad you should meet OZ immigration.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Hong Kong would be my preferred stopover. I have been around the Far East a bit but still prefer HK.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I was once flying to Toronto via Boston(Holding a US 'Multiple Entry - Indefinite' Visa - all since revoked)

US Immigration 'Why do you want to enter the US?'

ME 'I don't' [Very sour look from him - surely the world, his wife and 5 children are trying to get in!]

When I pointed out that unlike most international airports they had no transit lounge he looked even less pleased, but probably happy that I was going to Toronto :roll: :lol:

Geoff


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi. Amazing how tastes vary. The first trip we did to NZ we had 5 days each way in Hong Kong and loved it. In January this year we did the same but didn't like it, there is definately a different atmosphere now the Chinese have taken it back.
As for Kuala Lumpur, we love it We have done 5 trips with malaysian Airlines with a few days in K.L and find them brilliant.
We have had a stopover in Bangkok but didn't like it, everyone trying to rip you off, not the local people just the tourist trade. We have been with Singapore Airlines, they were good but Singapore is a bit too clean and clinical.
As for airlines, of the ones I have had experience of I would rate Malasian Airlines and Singapore as the best, they know how to look after you. Emirates are said to be very good but have never used them. Cathay Pacific were ok but I found the food terrible but Shirley enjoyed it. I would never fly with B.A or Quantas again they think they are doing you a favour letting you fly with them.

We are off to NZ again in January back middle of March. Again M.A.S is the cheapest ( unfortunately they don't throw in the free internal flight they used to. )

Hope I haven't bored you. Cheers Sid


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*New Zealand trip*

Thanks guys for all your input . We have booked with Singalong airlines :lol: with just the one stop either way to check the sanity levels.

NEXT question .....any recommendation for health / travel insurance as my bank only offered me max 60 days with my current account.
They will offer to do more days as an extra ( under written by Axa ) but seem to be expensive .


----------



## ptmike (Apr 25, 2010)

we did NZ camper tour and flew to Christchurch via Sydney for 4 nights , there was a fuel stop in Hong kong.

A briiliant stop over with tons to do plus you easily get over any jet lag. You are then ready for the hop over to NZ.

Coming back we stopped at Singapore which we would not recommend unless you like humidity and shopping . Bangkok is a fun place but if you have the time and £ come back via one of the Pacific Islands.

Enjoy

Mike


----------



## sander4709 (Feb 17, 2008)

Good choice Dinger. LHR - SIN - CHC. One stop easy-peasy.


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

Use Singapore Airlines and stop over at Singapore - fantastic!


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

Just back after 5 weeks in NZ,,

When with Emirates,, with stop over's in Sydney and Dubai on the return leg. with no extra cost,,

There web site works well for multi stops,, 
In to Auckland, and back via Christchurch
Bar for a water tank problem in Dubai making us 2 hours late, was all good,


----------

